# Gema.exe Virus



## mariohanaman (16. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ersteinmal hoffe ich hier im richtigen Unterforum gelandet zu sein , wenn nicht bitte ich um Verzeihung, oder um Verschiebung
 nachdem ich gestern ein Popup geschlossen hatte, wurde plötzlich mein Explorer etc. geblockt, und es erschien ein unschließabres Fenster vonwegen ich solle doch bitte per Paysafecard bezahlen. Nichts für ungut, dachte ich mir, wollte den Virus wieder entfernen, starte also den PC neu. Das lustigste daran ist, dass beim Neustart auf dem Homebildschirm wieder selbiges Fenster erschien, nach einigen Sekunden jedoch mit der Fehlermeldung "gema.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt..."
In dem Moment empfand ich das ganze als leicht erbärmlich einen Trojaner zu entwickeln, welcher sich ncihtmal am laufen halten kann, aber egal ...

Mein Frage dazu. Ich hab jetzt zweimal gema.exe gelöscht einmal aus:
C:\Windows\System32

und aus:
C:\Users\***\AppData\Roaming

Gerade läuft luke filewalker mal drüber.

Meint ihr das reicht? Was sollte ich noch tun, um "auf Nummer Sicher" zu gehen?
Win7 x64 Ulti

lg mario


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

Neu starten.
Wenn die GEMA wiederkommt, hat es nicht gereicht.
Wenn du denkst, ich will dich veralbern - nein, möchte ich nicht.
Wenns nicht kommt, suchst du trotzdem nochmal nach der EXE.

Kann aber auch sein, das ein dienst läuft, der die Datei immer neu generiert.
Sicher kannst du nur sein, wenn du ein unkompromittiertes Backup wieder aufspielst, nachdem du den Rechner geplättet hast.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. März 2012)

ich schau immer als erstes was hijackthis sagt. hatte schon oft recht ds gute prog


----------



## mariohanaman (16. März 2012)

danke bis dahin für die beiden Antworten, dann werde ich mir mal dieses Programm runterladen und durchlaufen lassen. Schau dann morgen nochmal ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## >ExX< (16. März 2012)

Habe gerade meinen laptop platt gemacht weil ich auch den gema virus hatte.
Darf ich fragen wie du den virus gelöscht hast?


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. März 2012)

In derartigen Fällen erschleicht sich der Schädling oft Systemrechte und  wird dadurch immerwieder hergestellt, das läßt sich bei laufendem  System nicht beheben. Die meisten Antivirenhersteller bieten Rescue-DVD-ISOs an. Von dieser dann booten und das System von aussen scannen. Die sollten das mittlerwile beseitigen können. 
MfG


----------



## Schiassomat (17. März 2012)

> Gerade läuft luke filewalker mal drüber.


 
Ich weis ja nicht, aber Avira Antivir ist halt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.



> Habe gerade meinen laptop platt gemacht weil ich auch den gema virus hatte.
> Darf ich fragen wie du den virus gelöscht hast?


 
Welches Antivierenprog. benutzt du den, oder kann man das Problem mit einem guten Prog. nich schon vorbeugen?


----------



## €eld (21. März 2012)

Probier das mal wenn der Virus noch nicht weg ist: Kaspersky Rescue Disk - Trojaner-Board


----------

